# Durham Region Players



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Ther, 

Just wondering if there is teens that used this forum from the durham region that is in to metal/rock and stuff that would like to get together to do some jammin, not really seroiusly but just as something to do and maybe something could start from there.

God Bless


----------

